# s6 led running lights



## green2.0 (May 29, 2006)

i bought a set of the led lights and i was wondering has any one hooked these up yet cause im having trouble getting them to turn on i have run them to a 12v power and ground and they still have yet to turn on i need help asap


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: s6 led running lights (green2.0)*

What kind of LEDS did you get? I have LED strips that i have hooked up on my parking lamp wires and no problems- been running these for 2 months. I always check them when i get them delivered by connecting to a 9v battery first. Theyre waterproof/weather proof- bright!
pictures doesnt justify-


----------



## pnmsh5 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: s6 led running lights (tiptronic)*

those lights are nice... where can i get those for my 99 MKIV jetta. i have after market angle eyes/projector BORA headlights...


----------



## Pimp4cheddar (Jan 29, 2008)

Those are so ****ing hot!!! Nice job!!!!
Willing to share where you got those at?


----------



## green2.0 (May 29, 2006)

*Re: s6 led running lights (tiptronic)*

they are the oem s6 led running lights


----------



## pnmsh5 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: s6 led running lights (green2.0)*

are the lights on the headlight are LED stripssss and that can i get it at autozone.....


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: s6 led running lights (pnmsh5)*

Bump, Curious to see how these look / function
To the OP: Did you buy the kit from ECS tuning or TMTuning?
What kind of car are you installing them on?


----------



## green2.0 (May 29, 2006)

*Re: s6 led running lights ([email protected])*

wish i could put them on my mk3 but i work at a body shop and some guy wants to put them on a new camry so i gotta figure out the wiring that comes off the running lights there are 3 wires and they are all white i gotta figure out what ones go to waht and audi keeps sending us the wrong wire digram


----------



## MNShortBus (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: s6 led running lights (green2.0)*

any pictures of the led strips by themselves?


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: s6 led running lights (vdubber#3555)*

Here's my final project LEDs... the angelbrows and lower leds were to test how well they hold up..


----------



## MNShortBus (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: s6 led running lights (tiptronic)*

lookin good.


----------



## 7700 (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: s6 led running lights (tiptronic)*

Tiptronic, what is the make and model of the LED strips in the last photo? Could you post a photo with more detail?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: s6 led running lights (7700)*


_Quote, originally posted by *7700* »_Tiptronic, what is the make and model of the LED strips in the last photo? Could you post a photo with more detail?
Thanks in advance.

I will be putting a DIY page soon , hopefully this weekend... 
The LEDs are from Oznium.com "Flexible LED strips/weatherproof" You buy them by the inches. They have built in resistors, and are 12v ready. 
I would have fabricated a more powerful LED- like a Luxeon Line hi flux types--but it will be COSTLY- soldering, wiring, heatsink, insulate, etc etc.. so these flexible strips were just perfect..and BRIGHT!!
e


----------



## MNShortBus (Mar 14, 2008)

*Re: s6 led running lights (tiptronic)*

Are these the LED strips you have? 
http://www.oznium.com/led-flex-strips
Cant wait for the DIY http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: s6 led running lights (vdubber#3555)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubber#3555* »_Are these the LED strips you have? 
http://www.oznium.com/led-flex-strips
Cant wait for the DIY http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yes... I initially ordered 2 9.5" for the lower and cut them to size about 8" to fit in the fog grill. 
As for the headlamps, I orderd 3 of the 19". and cut them to sized of 18" to fit inside the area i need to mount them. 
I would suggest that you check each light strips that you get by powering them up with a 9v battery. out of the 3 19" i ordered, one of them had an inconsistent color band (the proper color should be all through stip,, but there were a few inches that had a whitish green output rather than whitish blue).. luckily the 3rd stip was consistent.
I actually had to re-open one of the headlamps because i didnt' check it first, and the light were not matching..
Once they are hooked up to the car's power source-- they will be bright! as in the pics
e


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: s6 led running lights (pnmsh5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pnmsh5* »_are the lights on the headlight are LED stripssss and that can i get it at autozone.....

Nope, these are not the LED or NEON strips you get from Autozone...
Those are overpriced, cheaply made, and comes with color that are useless or are just plain cheesy. Those are for the poser/ricers...
e


----------



## kriztian (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: s6 led running lights (tiptronic)*

Hi 
Beautiful work!
How do you connect the LED's to the car. I'm planning on doing the same to my Passat 3BG.
Do you know if there is a DIY on this?
Cheers


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: s6 led running lights (kriztian)*

tapped-in to the driver side parking lamps... so the LEDs turn on when the parking lamps are switched on.


----------



## kriztian (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: s6 led running lights (tiptronic)*

Hi Tiptronic
Thanks for your answer.
Could you elaborate a bit on how you hooked the LED's to the car's power source? 
Thanks


----------



## kriztian (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: s6 led running lights (kriztian)*

Hi again Tiptronic
Do I need a transformer? Can I connect them to my front light switch?
Thanks


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: s6 led running lights (kriztian)*

i simply "tapped-in" the wires to the parkinglamps (front bumper marker lights)
these LEDs are prewired- basically either use a tap-in connector- or if you're brave enough to splice into the parking lamp wires which are 12volts- just connect the positive to the positive and the neg to neg. No transformer needed- the leds will turn on along with the parkinglamps. Im not sure if there's a difference with euro A3s with regards to lights/switch/etc
goodluck let me know ur progress.
copenhagen is a beautiful city! I was there for a scandinavia cruise 2 years ago!








e

_Modified by tiptronic at 1:16 AM 4-27-2008_ 


_Modified by tiptronic at 1:20 AM 4-27-2008_


----------



## kriztian (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: s6 led running lights (tiptronic)*

Hi again Tiptronic
Thank you so much for your replies and for the compliments about my home city! I have yet to visit California, but it is the first place I'll visit when I go to the States next time.
My plan is to install them on my Passat 3BG 2004 1.8T.
I had thought of connecting them to my front fog lights, although this implies me having to change my Euroswitch.
Thanks again!


----------



## ares524 (Jul 29, 2006)

how did you mount them?


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (ares524)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ares524* »_how did you mount them?

a concoction of firm black plastic, firm foam pads, double sided tapes, and some creativity w/out drilling/cutting the fog grill. I am still toying with truly boring holes in the fog grill so i can fit another type of led w/ proper reflectors/collimators to give that S6 brightness. 
These LED strips are bright- but since no proper backside reflectors, they're not as bright in the sunlight ilke the S6s..
For the time being, i have the lowers disconnected as I'm trying something different. I did have a switch initially so i can turn them on or off separate from the headlamp leds.










_Modified by tiptronic at 8:01 PM 5-1-2008_


----------



## ares524 (Jul 29, 2006)

thanks for the info a DIY would be sweet!


----------

